# removing Trek emblem from headtube



## chang200 (Aug 26, 2003)

I love my bike, but I hate the big metal Trek emblem on the front. Does anyone know how to remove it without damaging the paint? It's a Madone 5.2 frame, so I think it's just glue holding the emblem onto the carbon fiber. I really don't want to damage the finish, but I can't stand that big badge.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

To remove badges from automobile sheet metal, you heat the badge gently with a hair dryer, then pull dental floss back and forth between the badge and the metal. I'm sure you could use that procedure with your Trek, but I'd be damn careful with heat on that carbon fiber. I'd try the dental floss saw method without the heat first.

I'd also think about the frame warranty. If a clean head tube means a big fat VOID from Trek, I wouldn't touch that emblem until the warranty runs out.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*already done*

I heated it gently with a hair dryer and used the dull edge of a knife (not smart, but effective) to pry it off. There's a sticky paper backing that's hard to get off the paint, but now the head tube is nice & clean.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

chang200 said:


> I love my bike, but I hate the big metal Trek emblem on the front. Does anyone know how to remove it without damaging the paint? It's a Madone 5.2 frame, so I think it's just glue holding the emblem onto the carbon fiber. I really don't want to damage the finish, but I can't stand that big badge.


Just what is wrong with displaying the logo of a great company. There is no shame in the Trek name. Maybe you should just use that dull knife and carve your initials into the headtube...


----------



## chang200 (Aug 26, 2003)

*By removing the metal plate...*



mwinoski said:


> Just what is wrong with displaying the logo of a great company. There is no shame in the Trek name. Maybe you should just use that dull knife and carve your initials into the headtube...


...I lightened the bike 10 grams!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

. . . and you significantly improved its aerodynamic properties!


----------

